# Folding with Windows 7



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2009)

OK, all you OS experts need to help me out. What conflicts(if any) have you seen running F@H GPU2 or SMP in Windows 7 (64bit)? I'm looking to switch over my main rig that houses Q9550/3x GTX260 and I want it to go as smooth as possible.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2009)

F@H GPU2 I have not had any issues with but I cannot speak for the SMP part. I'm running X64 Ultimate.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm running F@H GPU2 on my 9600GT, it's running great, about the same PPD as XP and it's less laggy (because of Aero I believe).


----------



## theonedub (Nov 19, 2009)

None, smooth sailing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

I HAD problems with EVERYTHING lagging big time when folding on the GPU2 client. If you google it you will see that is a known problem. It comes and goes at random times. The SMP client i haven't tried in along time in W7 but it worked about the same as in Vista so no problems last time i used it.(been crunching with CPU) you could give it a try it seems that the latest drivers and removing the added tweaks i had for the ATI client took care of the lagging..

btw the lagging happened even in the desktop


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm running Windows 7 Pro on an AMD PII X4 955BE + GeForce 9800GT 1GB + GeForce 210 512MB. Folding with GPU2 clients on both cards, and doing WGC at the same time with 90% CPU usage. If my 9800 GT (main display card) is doing a larger WU i.e. 787pt, I have lag issues with my SNES emulator (video pauses briefly every 1 second). 

The main problem I had initially running Multi-GPU was getting my GeForce 210 to fold. Not only did it need to have this flag:


```
-forcegpu nvidia_g80
```

but it turns out I need a display on at least one output of each card. My monitor has a DVI and VGA input, so I run the 9800 on DVI and the 210 on VGA as an extended desktop (both cards see the monitor at the same time).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

jstn did you ever find a way to stop the lagging problem?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 19, 2009)

None here on smp or gpu console 64 bit  win 7 ultimate


----------



## hat (Nov 19, 2009)

I han't had any problems. Sometimes when I reboot it says that fah.exe has stopped working and I have to manually start it myself, that's all


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> jstn did you ever find a way to stop the lagging problem?



I actually just played around with my 9800 GT's client. I had the core forced to 100% priority and when I ticked the "Lowest core priority" radio button the stuttering in ZSNES subsided.

It seems like just tonight, I've had Windows 7 stop responding for about 5 second intervals every few minutes (only the mouse cursor would move, and if you were typing all the text you type suddenly appeared after it unfreezes). I'm not sure if that can be attributed to F@H or the prototype version of NVIDIA drivers that I upgraded to yesterday (195.55 Beta). Gaming has been fine as long as I pause the 9800 GT client (it puts too much load on the GPU and causes bad microstutter).


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been running my main rig on Win 7 x64 since the first beta and have had no problems folding or crunching.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a single system up and running Boinc e5200, and F@H 9500GT on Win7 x64.
The machine pretty much just folds and crunches and is not used so I can't vouch anything for how quick it is while the programs are running.

But points wise, Boinc it's doing better than the Vista x64 machine and Xp Pro machine running the same chip/board/ram.

For F@H it runs on par with the other systems I have running the same card/chip/board/ram in XP, Vista x64.

The machine has been up and running for about a week now with no issues, I just kicked the monitor back on yesterday to make sure it was still chugging along strong, no issues.


----------

